# How to remove the residual taste from a clearomiser.



## Raslin (3/9/14)

Hi folks, I find that some flavours tend to linger even after switching flavours twice. How do I clean my tanks and coils without damaging the coil.

Flavours that come to mind are cheesecake and coffee.

Please help its driving me mad


----------



## toke (3/9/14)

i just had the same problem with my standard CE4. i tried cleaning it by running under warm water/ rinsing out with pure VG/ even puffing some pure VG to try clear the taste. eventually i just decided screw it and i took the entire thing apart (was actually very easy) rinsing out all the parts under warm water. and reassembling. taste is Clean now  (worh mentioning after i rinsed everything i put some ejuice on wicks and coils to try get rid of the water that wasnt completely dry)


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

I boil everything except the plastic tank. So base and coil. The tank shell gets washed with sunlight liquid and a bottle brush with a good rinse after. I got strange looks from the wife the first time I did this.


----------



## Raslin (3/9/14)

Thank for the advice so far. If I boil the coil , will it still work properly after drying. I have three tanks with two days use each so don't want to loose the coils.


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

This is how I remove lingering flavours:

Clean with warm water, then soak the clearomiser overnight in a solution 2parts white vinegar and 1part water. Following morning wash with dishwashing liquid and warm water, rinse well and dry.


----------



## Derick (3/9/14)

You can also soak your coil in some vodka overnight, most flavourings are alcohol based, so some vodka should clean it nicely

Just don't ever think you will get liquorice flavour out of a coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kevkev (3/9/14)

johan said:


> This is how I remove lingering flavours:
> 
> Clean with warm water, then soak the clearomiser overnight in a solution 2parts white vinegar and 1part water. Following morning wash with dishwashing liquid and warm water, rinse well and dry.


 
Would this work for the REO and RM2 as well @johan ? I find that sometimes very strong flavours tend to linger a bit, don't really know where from  the REO plumbing? or the RM2 plumbing?


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

kevkev said:


> Would this work for the REO and RM2 as well @johan ? I find that sometimes very strong flavours tend to linger a bit, don't really know where from  the REO plumbing? or the RM2 plumbing?


 
Thats exactly what I do with my Reo. I also fully dismantle my RM2 and throw the parts in the solution with the Reo, for very strong flavors I boil the feed tube in water for about 5 minutes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (3/9/14)

johan said:


> This is how I remove lingering flavours:
> 
> Clean with warm water, then soak the clearomiser overnight in a solution 2parts white vinegar and 1part water. Following morning wash with dishwashing liquid and warm water, rinse well and dry.


Do I soak the coil as well?


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Raslin said:


> Do I soak the coil as well?


 
That's what I do (including the ceramic or ekowool wick)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (3/9/14)

Cool I will try that tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/9/14)

johan said:


> That's what I do (including the ceramic or ekowool wick)



Oh so I can soak the Nautilus BVC coils. I was worried because of the cotton and ceramic.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## WHeunis (3/9/14)

Derick said:


> You can also soak your coil in some vodka overnight, most flavourings are alcohol based, so some vodka should clean it nicely
> 
> Just don't ever think you will get liquorice flavour out of a coil


 
Since my wife is now using the ATm, I do this for her every time I change her coil.
Vodka is amazing stuff. 
Tank and everything but the ego battery and coil... they all take a quick wash in water, and then I seal it all up in a small container with vodka and SHAKE the jeebuz out of it.
Rinse again in water.

The coil gets the same basic treatment, but adding a step of overnight soaking in the vodka.

Seeing as my wife takes like 3 days to go through a single 1.2ml tank - and like 2 weeks before a wash/coil change... this is a small duty at best.


BUT - when I was still using the ATm, I changed coils daily. Washing the tank and all every coil change was simply not viable.


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh so I can soak the Nautilus BVC coils. I was worried because of the cotton and ceramic.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 
No not with cotton as you can't dry burn with cotton wick - you need to remove the cotton and replace same after you re-wicked the coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (3/9/14)

johan said:


> No not with cotton as you can't dry burn with cotton wick - you need to remove the cotton and replace same after you re-wicked the coils.


 
Or drip-dry.
Can take many MANY hours btw...

I do not suggest blowing into commercial coil heads, as you might mess things up inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> Or drip-dry.
> Can take many MANY hours btw...
> 
> I do not suggest blowing into commercial coil heads, as you might mess things up inside.


I never had issues blowing out coils. They get air sucked through them all the time so blowing through them to get excess water out is a non issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (3/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I never had issues blowing out coils. They get air sucked through them all the time so blowing through them to get excess water out is a non issue.


 
I daresay that the average person blows around 20 times harder than they suck... (that is so gonna end in that offtopic thread...)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/9/14)

All I've learned, RINSE the coils, don't murder them.

I shook my Kanger coils up vigorously in a jar of warm water, and they've never been hundreds after that. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## raymond (24/9/14)

Can I wash the mAN Coil and everything and then dry with a hairdryer??
I had X2C Morning Blend in my Twisp and I'm almost through a whole tank of Apple afterwards and the coffee still sticks!


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

raymond said:


> Can I wash the mAN Coil and everything and then dry with a hairdryer??
> I had X2C Morning Blend in my Twisp and I'm almost through a whole tank of Apple afterwards and the coffee still sticks!


Leave it to soak overnight in vodka. Make sure you have it in a container with a closed lid.

Then rinse it with water the next day. And leave it to dry.

I wouldn't recommend using the hairdryer to dry it out.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (24/9/14)

I've started soaking my coils in vodka overnight - seems to do a good job of cleaning them up nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

i usually just soak my rm2 in some lemon juice. leave it that way for a hour so then rinse with some sunlight dishwasher and all is good. even got the stronger cinnamon flavours out using this method.
with the feeding tube of my reo i however struggled to get the flavours out so i now have a seperate bottle and feeder tube for my cinnamon juices.


----------

